# تجاريات لخدمات الاستيراد من الصين



## تجاريات (3 أكتوبر 2010)

[/IMG]الاستيراد من الصين:
مكتب تجاريات لخدمات الاستيراد
الرياض, المملكة العربية السعودية 
مخرج 6 , طريق أبو بكر الصديق , حي المصيف الرقم الموحد:920010072
تليفون: 12252670 موبايل : 0533171156​ 
أصبحت الصين سوقا تجاريا كبيرا وسوق العالم لأسعارها الرخيصة وقلة تكلفة الانتاج وأصبحت الحاجة ملحة وكبيرة لتسهيل عملية استيراد المنتجات من السوق الصينية نظرا لكبر هذه السوق وتفاوت جودة المنتجات وتفاديا لعمليات الغش والاحتيال التي يتعرض لها بعض المستورين , ومن هنا وحرصا من مكتب تجاريات لخدمات الاستيراد بتسهيل عملية الاستيراد من السوق الصينية بسهولة الشراء من السوق المحلية .وسعيا من المكتب لبناء عامل الثقة والتعاون المشترك بما يؤمن راحة بال العميل .
حيث تقوم بتسهيل اجراءات الاستيراد للشركات والمؤسسات والأفراد الراغبين في الاستيراد من الصين سواء من مكان اقامتهم في بلدانهم أو داخل الصين من خلال مكتب للشركة في مدينة كوانزو في الصين وذلك من خلال الخدمات التي تقدمها للعميل وهذه بعضها:
1- خدمات استيراد أي منتج من خلال تزويد العميل بأفضل الأسعار المتوفرة في السوق الصينية ومن مصانع واسواق 
2- انتاج أي منتج حسب المواصفات التي يرغبها العميل
3- استخراج كافة الأوراق المطلوبة للاستيراد مثل شهادة المنشأ وشهادة مطابقة المواصفات السعودية وغيرها
4- مطابقة المنتج قبل الشحن حسب العينة والمنتج المتفق عليه
5- استخراج التأشيرات من السفارة الصينية
6- استقبال في المطار
7- حجز الفنادق
8- مترجمين مرافقين
9- ترتيب زيارات للمصانع والأسواق التي تناسب نشاط العميل
10- التواصل الدائم مع المصانع وشركات الشحن قبل وأثناء وبعد عملية الانتاج ومواكبة سير الانتاج
وأيضا ترتيب زيارة العميل للمعارض المقامة في الصين وخاصة معرض ( الكانتون فير) الذي يعتبر من أكبر معارض العالم للعدد الكبير من المصانع الذي يحتويه هذا المعرض والذي يقام مرتين في السنة
www.tejariat.com
[email protected] [email protected] 
الرقم الموحد: 920010072​


----------



## العلم نور (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: تجاريات لخدمات الاستيراد من الصين*

بالنسبه للعامله المنزليه الصينيه.....

كيف اقدر اجيبها ......

ياليت تقدر تفيدني....



شاكره ومقدره


----------

